

Ask YC: which video sharing service? - ulfstein

I need to find a reliable and free video sharing service that will allow our site's members to upload showreels in order to embed them on our site. High quality would be a bonus.
======
aaroneous
Depending on what you're trying to do, I might suggest viddyou.com. Shoot me
an email with some details on your project (address is in my profile).
Otherwise, vimeo.com, viddler.com & blip.tv are good choices as well.

------
adrianwaj
I found Revver to reproduce in higher quality than YouTube or Google video.
Not all Revver videos get approved, and non-intrusive text ads are placed at
the end.

------
ryanb
I think Vimeo has high quality video and a great interface.

------
ulfstein
thanks for the feedback everyone - some decent leads here.

